# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Pomoc z diagnozowaniu krost w gardle

## webogladacz

Prosze o pomoc z diagnozowaniu krost w gardle i ida dólprzelyku. Wygladaja jak grudki co to moze byc? 

Jak byłem  u laryngologa rok temu tego nie mialem, stwierdziła zapalenie przełyku i najprawdopodobniej refluks. Zrobilem gastroskopie wyszła ok. 
Teraz mam delikatny nalot na języku, czsami kłucie w plecach i kaszel. Brałem tabletki na refluks ale nie wiem czy specjalnie nmi pomagały. oBECNIE PRZEBYWAM ZA GRANICA ale niebawem wracam do Polski i znow ide na badanie. Na dzien dzisiejszy chciałbym wiedziec co to moze byc?


http://www.fotoload.pl/index.php?id=...880f8eda7af720

http://www.fotoload.pl/index.php?id=...7f0c5c01a39189

http://www.fotoload.pl/index.php?id=...6726c4127d8873

----------


## Patryk86

To nie są krosty.
To są grudki chłonne tylnej ściny gardła, składnik tkzw. MALT (mucus associated lymphoid tissue).

----------


## webogladacz

na zdjeciu tego nie widać ale głebiej na przełyku sa takie bardziej odstające i deczko większe... to normalne?ok ale czy takie powinny być?  czym Mam sie niepokoic?

----------


## Patryk86

To normalne, ja też takie mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boli mnie gardlo, wyskoczyly wlasnie takie krosty , piecze , boli, nie da rady przelykac, jakby mi tam cos utknelo... Do tego katar i ciut pibolewaja uszy, 2 miesiace temu tez to mialam okropne, zaczelam wtedy sie leczyc antybiotykiem i po kuracji jakbym dostala podwojnego ostrego zapalenia zatok do tego kaszel jak przy zapaleniu pluc. Oby teraz sie tak nie skonczylo

----------

